# Abandoned Hotel, Skiathos, Greece



## Nigelwyn (Feb 1, 2009)

These are pictures taken during visits in september 2000 and September 2001. Searching around the internet it seems it was called the Xenia Hotel. built by the government in the early years of Greek tourism. It probably has one of the best views in Skiathos, overlooking the famous Koukonaries beach. There are steps down to what was probably the hotel's own beach. When we were there it was possible to wander through the hotel at leisure.
Sorry for the picture quality - early digital cameras weren't that good (that's my excuse).


























The view down to the beach.





More info from the New York Times.


----------



## Neosea (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool location, thanks for the photos


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like a good location, maybe the buildings could use a good renovating and upgrading before being put back into use.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Unusual looking chairs. Cool location.

Thanks for sharing your pics 

Lb :jimlad:


----------

